# Making Clothes is No Longer Cheap!



## Moira Palmer (Mar 7, 2012)

I had decided to make a few toddler size Dungarees/overalls, trousers and shorts for a relative's baby.
I wished I had kept the sewing patterns from when my kids were young because this it turning into an expensive project.
Although I had downloaded a couple of patterns from Pinterest and looked on EBay I couldn't find what I wanted so ended up paying £6.50 for a new pattern. Fabrics and threads are also providing to be costly.
At one time making clothes at home was much cheaper that buying from a shop but that does not seem to be the case now. I can't compete with my local Asda and Morrisons who sell good quality baby and children's clothes cheaper than I can make.
I am trying to take some comfort in the fact that I am doing this because I needed a new project - just hope my items fit and get worn!


----------



## barbarafletcher (Apr 2, 2012)

It's the same with yarn....when knitting for adults it's one expensive thing. I wonder if it's appreciated by receiver, re costs


----------



## Moira Palmer (Mar 7, 2012)

barbarafletcher said:


> It's the same with yarn....when knitting for adults it's one expensive thing. I wonder if it's appreciated by receiver, re costs


I know! I don't knit for myself - just babies and young children.


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

I know. I thought of making something for my granddaughter but I could buy something for the price of a pattern, never mind the material.


----------



## Moira Palmer (Mar 7, 2012)

CaroleD53 said:


> I know. I thought of making something for my granddaughter but I could buy something for the price of a pattern, never mind the material.


I'm planning on making a few items which will hopefully justify the cost of the pattern!


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

I gave all my patterns away (over 100) to a friend when I moved. I bought a lot of them when I lived in the US, they were a lot cheaper and were often on sale, same with material etc.


----------



## Mum7 (Oct 11, 2011)

Pity I didnt know. I had seven children and sewed for all of them. I still have many patterns which I am selling off very cheaply. They might have been of interest.


----------



## Sukiesue (Aug 7, 2016)

I was saying the same thing only a couple of days ago. With 6 children & not a lot of money I used to make almost all their clothes, including coats, it always annoyed me that I couldn't make shoes! I made things for the money saving factor as it was much,much cheaper but now it's totally the opposite! ????


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Here in the U.S., the only way to make clothes more cheaply is to get everything on sale. Patterns are outrageously expensive if purchased at full price. Some Vogue sewing patterns I saw were over $20 each! It takes a lot of organizing, but can be done. It also helps to get multiple sized patterns for children and use them for more than 1 child. I have kept all my favorite patterns used when my kids were little, and very glad I did. Have used them for grandchildren and gifts.


----------



## calicar (Jul 29, 2011)

It is very expensive these days. Can't believe how much the patterns cost now, luckily I've been able to get them when they are half price from Sew Essential. I made a wrap around dress a couple of years ago, cost me a bomb, there was so much fabric in it. Ended up hating it so altered it from wraparound, couldn't bear getting rid of it, it was so expensive.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

I use to make all my own summer dresses,One pattern,scoop neck, full skirt, sleeveless,Bought the material Saturday morning, new dress ready to,wear my Monday,
When we lived in Hong Kong,would buy the material from the local market,Mostley made full gathered skirt then,made little cotton top for my son as a baby,


----------



## Moira Palmer (Mar 7, 2012)

When my kids were little (40 years ago) I made clothes for them from any cheap fabric I could lay my hands on. I recycled adult clothes - it's amazing what you can get out of a large man's shirt! 
When I was 'toilet training' my toddlers I made a pile of shorts that were easy to pull on and off and washed easily too. 
I used these for both of my boys then they were passed on to a friend who had 3 boys.


----------



## nitnurse (May 20, 2012)

barbarafletcher said:


> It's the same with yarn....when knitting for adults it's one expensive thing. I wonder if it's appreciated by receiver, re costs


Each home made pair of socks I have made has cost between twenty and thirty dollars depending on yarn used. In the stores you can buy socks for much less than that. So I think it has never really been cheap to make your own (not knitting at any rate). My mum used to make our clothes when we were kids, so it must have been cheaper back then. She knit my brothers school jumpers (using acrylic yarn) and earlier than that she used to knit my sister and I cardigans and jumpers and used to make dresses and even a pair of trousers for me once from fabric. I do recall my sister and I had a bright yellow dress in same pattern and fabric with white daisy bric brac around the neck. Or course when I outgrew mine and she outgrew hers, she had my hand me down yellow dress so it was lucky she liked it as she was stuck with two - one after the other of them! I recall she made me a pair of pink floral bell bottom trousers when I was about 10, with a little twist clasp on the front - probably had elasticated waist. Mum only made clothing that was very basic pattern and out of necessity, not because she was a good seamstress.


----------



## Moira Palmer (Mar 7, 2012)

I can remember making clothes for myself too. In the days of the mini skirt I'm sure I could get a skirt out of half a yard of material!


----------



## nanamags (Jan 19, 2017)

I agree, patterns, buttons, zips, and even thread are all expensive now, use to do all the families sewing but only get the machine out now for meaning and that's not often . I think we only have two fabric stores left in the whole area.


----------



## susieq1948 (Jun 15, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> Here in the U.S., the only way to make clothes more cheaply is to get everything on sale. Patterns are outrageously expensive if purchased at full price. Some Vogue sewing patterns I saw were over $20 each! It takes a lot of organizing, but can be done. It also helps to get multiple sized patterns for children and use them for more than 1 child. I have kept all my favorite patterns used when my kids were little, and very glad I did. Have used them for grandchildren and gifts.


This is a bit of a sweeping statement but I am certain it holds true -it is impossible to buy dress making patterns "on sale" in the UK. You chaps in the States seem to have "money off" coupons for just about everything. I have managed to print out toddler patterns from blogs but sticking them together with sellotape is very time consuming! Easier to knit stuff as there is so much available in the "free pattern world.


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

When I want to sew something, I look for patterns in a Thrift shop. 
When I was a Little girl, we lived on a farm and had milk cows. The cow's food came in bags of printed cotton and my mother made our dresses from them. 3 bags would make her a dress.


----------



## Sukiesue (Aug 7, 2016)

Must agree with susieq1948, we don't get the money off coupons like you do in the States & I do wonder how you would use a multi size pattern for different sizes. Any multi size pattern I've used once you've cut it to one size it ruins it for other sizes! ????


----------



## Moira Palmer (Mar 7, 2012)

Sukiesue said:


> Must agree with susieq1948, we don't get the money off coupons like you do in the States & I do wonder how you would use a multi size pattern for different sizes. Any multi size pattern I've used once you've cut it to one size it ruins it for other sizes! ????


I'm using a multi size pattern at the moment. I used greaseproof paper and traced off the size I wanted.


----------



## ggmomliz (Jan 31, 2016)

JoAnn's has patterns on sale for a few days about every other week, you just have to follow their ads. They run from 99 cents up. I haven't paid more than 1.99 for a pattern in decades.


----------



## st1tch (Dec 13, 2011)

Moira Palmer said:


> I had decided to make a few toddler size Dungarees/overalls, trousers and shorts for a relative's baby.
> I wished I had kept the sewing patterns from when my kids were young because this it turning into an expensive project.
> Although I had downloaded a couple of patterns from Pinterest and looked on EBay I couldn't find what I wanted so ended up paying £6.50 for a new pattern. Fabrics and threads are also providing to be costly.
> At one time making clothes at home was much cheaper that buying from a shop but that does not seem to be the case now. I can't compete with my local Asda and Morrisons who sell good quality baby and children's clothes cheaper than I can make.
> I am trying to take some comfort in the fact that I am doing this because I needed a new project - just hope my items fit and get worn!


I do so agree with you.
I no longer make or alter clothes for other people because they simply don't want to pay for the service they receive. I am a qualified tailor and not prepared to use my hard earned skills for "pin money". 
I'm 6' tall and find it very difficult to find clothes long enough to fit as I like them so I make most of my own clothes, the fabric stores and stalls are very few and far between in my area and also if you can find one they are very overpriced. I have had some pretty good fabric from the Internet but the trouble is you can't feel the quality and see the true colours so for every good one I get I probably order another I'm not so keen on.
Minervacrafts.com are pretty good, delivery's pretty quick and it's free p&p if you spend over £20, which I can do quite easily, the sale fabrics are decently priced too.
I've just bought the Lutterloh pattern system which I haven't had chance to have a go with yet but it looks fairly easy and there are over 100 mini patterns to use. It was a lot of money but when it comes down to it it's probably only the equivalent of 5 or 6 paper patterns. In saying that I'm actually more than capable of draughting my own patterns but to be honest I can't be bothered these days.
P.S. Keep an eye on the charity shops, I've found a few large pieces of fabric from those recently including denim!


----------



## Jpacquin (Mar 13, 2013)

That is what I thought also. The price of pattererns and fabric are so costly.
Yet many times when I go in JoAnns there is a long line of people waiting to have fabric cut. They have gone to a number system for those waiting to get fabric cut.


----------



## Aimee'smom (Nov 24, 2013)

Oh for the days 55 years ago when first married and living in NYC. Knew where designers dumped their wool and silk bolt ends and Vogue patterns were a hefty $7.00 - Now the thread for something costs more than a whole wool dress, suit or winter coat. I don't even know where to buy good fabric anymore.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

barbarafletcher said:


> It's the same with yarn....when knitting for adults it's one expensive thing. I wonder if it's appreciated by receiver, re costs


I remember in the "olden days," (gosh !! were they REALLY that long ago--the '60s ??), when I bought a yard of cotton fabric in a cute print, I could make a top and a pair of shorts each for my two toddlers !! When my third child came along (a girl), I was in 7th heaven, because then I could just add lace trim to some of the sets I'd made for the boys !! I swear I didn't spend more than a couple of dollars for all the fabric and "trim" I'd need for the three of them !! Now, it seems that the only thing you can make out of a yard of cotton fabric is two HALF yards !!! (Okay, maybe you can make some quilt squares, but I prefer knitting and crocheting--and don't know how to quilt anyway!)


----------



## Sukiesue (Aug 7, 2016)

Moira Palmer said:


> I'm using a multi size pattern at the moment. I used greaseproof paper and traced off the size I wanted.


That's ok for small things but bit of a pain for largef items when you have to tape pieces together to get a big enough piece! I guessed someone would say this but I find it a bit of a chore, perhaps I'm too lazy! The next comment about coupons just emphasizes the differences between here & USA! We just don't get the coupons here,grrh! ????


----------



## Circular Knitter (Aug 15, 2013)

Same here. I used to make all my own clothes because I could never find anything in my size to wear except kids clothes. We learned sewing in school back then, as well as from other family members. When kids came along...again anything that could be repurposed with wear, went into their clothes or bedding. Now, with the cost so high to make anything, it's cheaper to buy things to don't wear as long, but fit the pocketbook. If anything broke, tore or wore out...it was duct tape & glue, string or thread reworked it back together till money came in for new.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

I watch for patterns in goodwill etc. I buy fabric on sale. I sometimes find it on craigslist. I still make a lot of things for family or I quilt, I have a load of fabric, I think I collect it now...also if someone has fabric they are going to get rid of, I sometimes am on the receiving end.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Sukiesue said:


> Must agree with susieq1948, we don't get the money off coupons like you do in the States & I do wonder how you would use a multi size pattern for different sizes. Any multi size pattern I've used once you've cut it to one size it ruins it for other sizes! ????


I've always used inexpensive white tissue paper or an interfacing-type product that is very thin with a grid printed on it. Always trace off a pattern instead of cutting into the original. Multi-sized patterns are great for adults who are combination sizes as well. Trace off the portions that fit and draw a line connecting them. Easier than it sounds!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Sukiesue said:


> That's ok for small things but bit of a pain for largef items when you have to tape pieces together to get a big enough piece! I guessed someone would say this but I find it a bit of a chore, perhaps I'm too lazy! The next comment about coupons just emphasizes the differences between here & USA! We just don't get the coupons here,grrh! ????


If you have the interfacing product I mentioned, you buy it by the yard (or bolt if you use it a lot) so you don't have to tape pieces of paper together to get something big enough for your larger pattern piece, such as for pants. But, putting a couple of pieces of tape to hold large sheets of tissue paper together where they meet isn't time consuming. But if a person doesn't like to trace off patterns, it won't matter any way.


----------



## bevvyreay (Dec 5, 2012)

Moira Palmer said:


> I had decided to make a few toddler size Dungarees/overalls, trousers and shorts for a relative's baby.
> I wished I had kept the sewing patterns from when my kids were young because this it turning into an expensive project.
> Although I had downloaded a couple of patterns from Pinterest and looked on EBay I couldn't find what I wanted so ended up paying £6.50 for a new pattern. Fabrics and threads are also providing to be costly.
> At one time making clothes at home was much cheaper that buying from a shop but that does not seem to be the case now. I can't compete with my local Asda and Morrisons who sell good quality baby and children's clothes cheaper than I can make.
> I am trying to take some comfort in the fact that I am doing this because I needed a new project - just hope my items fit and get worn!


You do sometimes wonder if it's worth the expense but I enjoy the process. I have had some success repurposing clothes from charity shops and also buying things like the largest size pyjama bottoms in shops like primark Surprising how much fabric in a size 16+, and if your lucky a nice cotton blend. If this appeals don't forget the men's department


----------



## klrober (Mar 20, 2013)

When JoAnn's has their patterns on sale I will buy 2 of the same instead of 1 so I don't have to do all that tracing onto paper & have my multiple sizes. Will do this on baby/children ones mainly.


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

Moira Palmer said:


> I can remember making clothes for myself too. In the days of the mini skirt I'm sure I could get a skirt out of half a yard of material!


I remember those days! Don't have the legs or thighs for those anymore. I remember making my first pair of bellbottom slacks. Didn't like the style at first, but grew to love them. My sewing now mostly consists of repairs. It was a fun hobby then. Susan


----------



## chdufrda (Mar 16, 2014)

Hi, I agree with you, patterns are really expensive nowadays. Try the website Sewing it Up from ALLFREE SEWING. com They have some very good ideas and patterns on there and its FREE.


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

I made lots of shirts for my boys when they were little. I couldn't believe how much patterns and material costs. After seeing the price of patterns ($25.00!!!) I went and checked the thrift stores. Much cheaper there but you do have to make sure the pieces are all there.


----------



## Sherryc (Nov 17, 2014)

I hadn't done much sewing for years and decided I'd make a pair of pants for myself. I was shocked at the price of material. I could purchase a nice pair of slacks for what it would cost me to make one. Much different from years ago when I made clothes for my 3 kids, my husband and myself. Guess the old sewing machine will just sit there for a while longer and be used for repairs, not making new things. Pity, because I love to sew new things and hate to mend.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Moira Palmer said:


> I had decided to make a few toddler size Dungarees/overalls, trousers and shorts for a relative's baby.
> I wished I had kept the sewing patterns from when my kids were young because this it turning into an expensive project.
> Although I had downloaded a couple of patterns from Pinterest and looked on EBay I couldn't find what I wanted so ended up paying £6.50 for a new pattern. Fabrics and threads are also providing to be costly.
> At one time making clothes at home was much cheaper that buying from a shop but that does not seem to be the case now. I can't compete with my local Asda and Morrisons who sell good quality baby and children's clothes cheaper than I can make.
> I am trying to take some comfort in the fact that I am doing this because I needed a new project - just hope my items fit and get worn!


It is the same here in the USA. My sewing machine has been hiding on a closet shelf for years. When I crochet something for a friend I know it is a fact that they have no idea of what went into making it. I have had more personal satisfaction with my paintings but, again, the cost in time and money is something that most don't understand. At art shows, we often heard people say, "You're asking too much for that painting. I can get a nice painting (naming a store) for a fraction of your price." Friends who tried selling at craft shows had similar experiences. Knit, crochet, sew, paint, do what you love for the joy of creating it...without any other expectations.


----------



## djroye (Mar 29, 2013)

I was shocked recently when shopping at a fabric store at the cost of patterns. I used to make all my clothes as I'm tall and finding long length pants and long enough sleeves was impossible. Now I can buy them with no problem. I do miss sewing though. May do some again whenI retire next year.


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Agree


----------



## DesignHapp (Mar 26, 2013)

I would often go to the local thrift shop and buy used clothing to take apart, always find pieces with great buttons. One of our local church shops does a $5 a bag week at the change of each season, everything you can fit in a shopping bag for $5. I find many cotton curtains made nice shirts and dresses.


----------



## NYC StitchGirl (Jan 24, 2015)

So true. I have always wanted to make a little girl's First Communion dress although I've nobody to give it to. My little grands are too small yet. But I went forward and have been working since January. So far it has cost me $150 US in fabric, pattern, threads, ribbons, embellishments, zipper, new zipper foot (which I didn't use anyway), new tracing wheels, tracing paper, etc. But it's been such a pleasure and I'm almost finished. (I think). Perhaps more crystals or little pearls around the neckline. My Director of Religious Education will surely know of a student in need who would like to have it. I'd love to give it away, not sell it. If I triple my cost it would be close to $400 which is about the going rate for a less expensive First Communion Dress here in New York. Will post a picture.


----------



## celticmiss (Dec 6, 2011)

I've read through all the above and agree with everything that's been said. Such a pity that fabric, trimmings and wool cost so much. I've decided to give away my knitting machines and keep only 2 sewing machines for repairs. At least my g.d.'s want to learn to knit and crochet so I'll be passing on the skills when they are a little older.


----------



## kemu (Sep 11, 2011)

Those who sew......Wait for pattern sales. I purchased lots of them for $2.50 or less....I wait for them to go on sale either online or at JoAnn's Fabric Store. Currently McCalls Patterns online is having a $1.99 online sale on selected patterns......Join online sewing pattern sites and you'll be notified when the sales occur.......Also purchase fabric online and when on sale........
Thread and other notions are reasonably priced on WaWak.com. Search your engines on the Internet and you'll find buys........Hope this helps.......


----------



## Countrygal90 (May 7, 2014)

Everything is very expensive. One way to cut costs is to buy thrift store clothing and reuse the fabric. That is what I do. Buy the largest sizes in a fabric you like and chances are you will even have some nice scraps left over to make a purse or other small project. There are many nice articles of clothing that are barely used and most are washable so the fabric will be like new. Just a thought to save a buck.


----------



## mojac (Mar 21, 2014)

I used to make all my sons clothes even his suits. Now I can't believe I don't even make my clothes. I majored in ho;me ec. so I was very handy around the machine. Now it is mending only. The fabric store we have in town sells for quilts only and that material is sky high. I by my thread if I need it at the grocery store where it is cheaper.


----------



## GrandmaSuzy (Nov 15, 2016)

Tell me about it! I was going to sew outfits for my great-granddaughter's American Girl doll, and for the price of the pattern and fabrics, I could have bought some ready-made ones! I can't believe fabric is $9-15 per yard. Mercy! I'll just knit some outfits from stash.


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

Moira Palmer said:


> I had decided to make a few toddler size Dungarees/overalls, trousers and shorts for a relative's baby.
> I wished I had kept the sewing patterns from when my kids were young because this it turning into an expensive project.
> Although I had downloaded a couple of patterns from Pinterest and looked on EBay I couldn't find what I wanted so ended up paying £6.50 for a new pattern. Fabrics and threads are also providing to be costly.
> At one time making clothes at home was much cheaper that buying from a shop but that does not seem to be the case now. I can't compete with my local Asda and Morrisons who sell good quality baby and children's clothes cheaper than I can make.
> I am trying to take some comfort in the fact that I am doing this because I needed a new project - just hope my items fit and get worn!


I no longer sew for my children nor grandchildren but will for myself because I like different and they are better made than some of the clothes they put out now. I can't afford very expensive clothes and don't need many because I still fit into clothes I have had for the last thirty years. Sewing is still cheaper than the very expensive fashions they have out there and the last longer.


----------



## Capri18 (Nov 11, 2013)

Waaay back in the '70s when my son was a tot, I used to browse the remnant fabric sections. I made many little one piece rompers for 25-75 cents. When my daughter came along, she was given so many clothes, both new and hand-me-downs that I didn't sew for her until she got a little older. Now just getting the pattern is costly, so I wait till their 50% off (some still not cheap). I sew for my younger granddaughter now.


----------



## lovelandjanice (Aug 8, 2012)

I wanted to make an outfit for my great granddaughter from a pattern I kept from when my children were young. The issue is to try to find dressmaking fabrics. All I wanted was a nice cotton/polyester light weight print fabric for a young child. All I find is 100percent cotton or very heavy fabric. A mother of a young child does not want to spend her time ironing clothes.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

NYC StitchGirl said:


> So true. I have always wanted to make a little girl's First Communion dress although I've nobody to give it to. My little grands are too small yet. But I went forward and have been working since January. So far it has cost me $150 US in fabric, pattern, threads, ribbons, embellishments, zipper, new zipper foot (which I didn't use anyway), new tracing wheels, tracing paper, etc. But it's been such a pleasure and I'm almost finished. (I think). Perhaps more crystals or little pearls around the neckline. My Director of Religious Education will surely know of a student in need who would like to have it. I'd love to give it away, not sell it. If I triple my cost it would be close to $400 which is about the going rate for a less expensive First Communion Dress here in New York. Will post a picture.


And if your Director of Religious Education doesn't know of anyone right now, he/she will come across someone soon. Some churches have a few special dresses kept at the church to be used by people and families who can't afford christening, baptism, confirmation, first communion and even wedding dresses. Sometimes the outfit is returned to the church for someone else to use, sometimes the outfit is given to the person using it. This can be decided by the governing body at the church. Either way, it is a huge service to people wanting to participate in their church's sacred ordinances but just can't spend big bucks on the clothing. I think you would feel better about the cost of the garment you are making if you compared it to ready-to-wear First Communion dresses. And don't compare your dress with the least expensive. Do some online research and find the finest maker of these dresses. For a few years, the local shopping mall had a store, "Strasburg Children". Handmade French heirloom clothing for boys and girls, the insides were a beautiful as the outside. I had been doing this kind of sewing for a long time but this was the first time I had a chance to see retail versions. I almost fainted when I saw the price tags!

I would encourage anyone who wants to sew or make special clothing, but doesn't have anyone to make these items for, to find someone at their church (or any church, for that matter) and ask if you can make and donate such clothing. Some won't be interested, but some will. Keep looking, and keep making! And, please don't forget that boys need special dress up clothing once in awhile also....


----------



## PaulaZ (Feb 24, 2011)

I agree with you all. When my husband was in Grad School, I along with all of the other student wives seemed to be pregnant. You had to be at the store when the truck with the maternity clothes delivered to the store. Out of necessity, I took sewing lessons. (My first project was a bathrobe as I was too far pregnant to fit into anything else.) I went from beginning to tailoring. (made my husband a wonderful wool sports coat, which he wore a few times, as we then moved to Southern California where it became too hot to wear.) Remember when the fabric stores had more than one floor? My last sewing project was a skirt for my daughter in wool, as she started grad school in New York. (That was more than 20 years ago.) I think, like knitting, people have become "hobbiests". Creating fun garments or projects. Time, cost, outlet malls, internet shopping....so many reasons that fabric and yarn stores are becoming more rare. Everyone should do what makes them happy.


----------



## julie windham (Feb 21, 2011)

It's nice to hear someone else say this (none of my friends sew any more). I've been wanting to start sewing again, but fabric is SO expensive everywhere, and truthfully, just crap. I live in a rural parish with only WM selling fabric, and it is poor quality and almost all quilting cotton and fleece. If I go one parish over, it's only Hobby Lobby, lots more expensive for also crap. In the other direction it's all quilting cotton or WILDLY expensive w/little selection. I've been looking for large garments of good quality at thrift stores, but I've gained weight as I've aged and it's hard to find garments with enough fabric to cover me. I do buy patterns when Hobby Lobby has them for $1 or $2. And the garments the stores are selling are made of such low quality materials.


----------



## Dorsey (Jan 20, 2012)

Too true! Ready made clothes can be purchased more cheaply than buying them. I made most of my 3 daughter's clothes when they were young. Knitted their sweaters. Now it is just a matter of making something for someone you love, like grandchildren. I like to make socks, but normally would not pay for a pair of socks what the sock yarn costs. I would love to use nicer yarn, but for a sweater for myself, can't justify the cost. It is just a matter of liking what craft we are doing, hoping it is liked when we gift it.


----------



## RevDi (Jul 8, 2016)

If you put things into perspective, it's really not that expensive. When I started sewing, minimum wage was $1.35 an hour. Patterns were around a dollar. Fabric was $1-2 a yard. Clothing was made much better then, and we didn't have "disposable" clothing made in China, Bangladesh, India and the like. Nowadays, minimum wage is $10, about the cost of a pattern or fabric. We're just used to cheap clothes at Walmart.


----------



## gginastoria (Jun 2, 2013)

Sewing is still the way to get the color, style and fit you want without spending hours looking and then coming up empty-handed.


----------



## RevDi (Jul 8, 2016)

gginastoria said:


> Sewing is still the way to get the color, style and fit you want without spending hours looking and then coming up empty-handed.


I agree. And the quality of construction will be much better as well.


----------



## grammyto9 (Mar 8, 2016)

When my 3 girls were young I made most all of their Sunday clothes and some pants and tops until jeans and sweatshirts became the norm for school - and since they are 2 years apart, I would make the same dress pattern but in different colors so when they got passed down, the 3rd child would not have to wear the same dress for 3-5 years
They are now 48, 46 and 44 and it is definitely cheaper to purchase name brand items on sale -- they get tired of them (styles change) before they wear out
When their children were small (now 9 of them - 6 boys and 3 girls - from 22 down to almost 5) I smocked and appliqued dresses and bubbles for them. They all still have those outfits for when they have grandchildren. 
Now I am "trying" to teach the 19 and 11 year old granddaughters and the 10 year old grandson to sew. Last week they made pillowcases for their beds and pajama pants (or shorts). Our next project is a messenger bag and then aprons. Skirts for the girls will follow if they are still interested. The 19 and 10 year old ones really like it -- the 11 yo is bored!
I also used to make all my clothes but it is too expensive and it is hard to fit yourself -- hard enough to get help pinning a pair of pants to be shortened!


----------



## DeePickens (Mar 22, 2015)

I still sew for myself at 90 and have tons of good material that I have found at garage sales. I keep my patterns and as I like tailored clothing they never go out of style. Just last month I made a seersucker blouse out of high quality material that I got for one dollar. It was a new pattern and it did not fit me but was perfect for my daughter. Yes patterns have gone sky high and good quality material is hard to find. Check the garage sales and church sales and you can find patterns and material and zips and thread. Takes a little doing but I can not tolerate the cheap stuff coming out of Asia.


----------



## cakediva (May 8, 2013)

One of the many reasons I LOVE NYC is you can get crazy sales on fabric....only buypatterns online from McCalls.com when they have a sale....if you are really into sewing come to NYC and buy your fabric....it's worth the trip....if I ever move I
will always come back to NYC just for that....!!!!!!Since most people knit on this site would it be so hard to take apart an article of clothing and use it as a pattern to make more favorites???


----------



## TooMany Hobbies (Mar 25, 2012)

I live in the USA, so always wait for Hobby Lobby to have patterns for $1.99 or .99. I agree, when patterns and fabric are not on sale, it is not worth it to sew!!!


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Now you sew or knit or crochet to have an original clothing item or for the specific fit not for saving money. I am a retired seamstress and have made clothes for people who could not get a fit otherwise, that is considered a designer original lol but it is not for cheap.


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm a dressmaker but rarely sew anymore. Patterns are just ridiculously priced as is fabric. Our stores are full of cheap imports from China so no wonder no one is interested in sewing. My Son in Law is a Home Ec teacher in a high school and wanted to get the students to make a windcheater - parents objected to the price of the fabric so now he teaches them how to make teddy bears with hand sewing techniques.

Leanna x


----------



## RevDi (Jul 8, 2016)

Our high school changed the name to "Fashion Design" and had both boys and girls enrolling. They loved making their own hoodies and adding their own embellishments. The course is still very popular.


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

I used to sew also, but the patterns, fabric, and buttons just got too expensive. Its a shame, but I also never always wore what I had made.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

I used to make many items for my 6 children, I'm lucky in some ways with our weather being warm most of the year, they mainly wore shorts and t-shirts or skirts and tops....if a little cool a hoodie did the trick


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

I sewed professionally for over 37 years. I designed and made children's heirloom clothing. At one time, I sold to 23 high-end boutiques in the south. Even buying wholesale, all supplies were expensive. I retired last year because expenses were more than profits. I have always loved sewing, but now only make baby gifts or donation items. Dh decided he wanted to learn to quilt after having a stroke 4 years ago. I tried to tell him we could not afford the supplies. He understands now. Fabric scraps were no problem. The backing and batting is expensive. Dd can not thread a needle.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

We no longer offer home ec. Shame really.


----------



## bevvyreay (Dec 5, 2012)

fortunate1 said:


> We no longer offer home ec. Shame really.


It's not just a shame its a tragedy I can't believe how many just don't have the basic skills. I began to learn to cook,clean and sew in home economics. In these busy times it's not always a priority to teach these things at home. I wouldn't darn a sock but then I don't knit them. But I do repair clothing I had to stop a friend throwing away a beautiful blouse because she didn't know how or was too lazy to sew a button back on. She said she had never learnt 
My mother didn't show me I learnt at school and I really think we would be a much healthier and less wasteful people if it still was


----------



## gginastoria (Jun 2, 2013)

I offer mending and alteration services to family as they are so busy and would probably replace the clothing. This means I get to visit with them and don't have to listen to criticism about my large stash of sewing supplies.


----------



## PhoneGal (Dec 12, 2016)

Moira Palmer said:


> I had decided to make a few toddler size Dungarees/overalls, trousers and shorts for a relative's baby.
> I wished I had kept the sewing patterns from when my kids were young because this it turning into an expensive project.
> Although I had downloaded a couple of patterns from Pinterest and looked on EBay I couldn't find what I wanted so ended up paying £6.50 for a new pattern. Fabrics and threads are also providing to be costly.
> At one time making clothes at home was much cheaper that buying from a shop but that does not seem to be the case now. I can't compete with my local Asda and Morrisons who sell good quality baby and children's clothes cheaper than I can make.
> I am trying to take some comfort in the fact that I am doing this because I needed a new project - just hope my items fit and get worn!


Home made clothing was only cheap when our grandparents used other garments torn apart to make "new" clothing from old. Or, made dresses from flour sacks and other bits of textiles they could scrounge for. I buy my patterns from Goodwill thrift stores, second-hand/charity shops and tag sales. If it is an out-of-date style I can always alter the pattern myself.

I've made blouses from silk scarves, you can buy a second-hand linen dress and make a blouse or skirt from it, men's coats and make a baby's coat, second-hand men's denim and make a baby dungaree set from it. The denim will be soft and broken in.

But I never thought making one's own clothes was ever less-expensive than buying new- No way, not with all the Chinese imports and tops that sell for 4.99 at Walmart! The fabric alone will cost more than that. I wish I were an experienced enough seamstress that I could make all of my own clothes, it's been a childhood dream of mine to have an entire wardrobe of things Ive created.


----------

